# What is Flax Seed Oil and how can it benefit me?



## tee (Feb 22, 2005)

What is Flax Seed Oil and how can it benefit me? 

I was faced with this question when I started hearing about Flax Seed not long ago. It's become a 'buzz word' in society and seems to be making great strides in increased health for many. I wanted to join that wagon of wellness and so I researched until I felt satisfied that it could help me, too. Here are my findings:

Flax Seed Oil is a blue flowering plant that is grown on the Western Canadian Prairies for its oil rich seeds. This natural oil (also known as Linseed Oil) is highly recommended for the general well being and whole body nutrition and is considered to be nature's richest source of omega-3 fatty acids that are required for the health of almost all body systems.

Flax Seed Oil contains omega-6 and omega-9 essential fatty acids, B vitamins, potassium, lecithin, magnesium, fiber, protein, and zinc and also provides approximately 50% more omega-3 oils than what you could get from taking fish oil, minus that horrible "fishy" after taste. Sounded good to me already!

Should you add flax seed oil to your diet?

Some nutritionists, researchers, and scientists believe that it could be the most important health-promoting supplement next to a multi-vitamin. Nearly every system in the body can benefit from flax seed oil's natural properties, including the cardiovascular system, immune system, circulatory system, reproductive system, nervous system, as well as joints.

Just look at this list of facts and studies of what Flax Seed Oil can and may accomplish:

- Research shows low incidence of breast cancer and colon cancer in populations that have high amounts of lignan in their diet. Flax is 100 times richer in lignan than most whole grains.

- Studies show that Omega-3 fatty acids help lower cholesterol and blood triglycerides, and prevent clots in arteries, which may result in strokes, heart attacks and thromboses.

- Helps protect the body against high blood pressure, inflammation, water retention, sticky platelets and lowered immune function.

- Shortens recovery time for fatigued muscles after exertion.

- Increases the body's production of energy and also increases stamina.

- Accelerates the healing of sprains and bruises.

- Eases weight loss in people afflicted with obesity.

- Stimulates brown fat cells and increases the metabolic rate making it easier to burn off fat.

- Improves the absorption of Calcium.

- Strengthens finger and toenails.

- Can improve eyesight and perception of colors.

- Can often improve the function of the liver.

- Can relieve the side effects and stop development of many forms of cancer.

- Can relieve some cases of Asthma.

- Helpful in the treatment of Eczema, Psoriasis, and Dandruff.

- Can relieve the symptoms of Rheumatoid Arthritis. It can relieve the symptoms of Diabetes Mellitus.

- Can alleviate some allergies.

- Helps prevent Atherosclerosis (the accumulation of fatty deposits inside the blood vessels, especially the large and medium-sized arteries, that many people experience during the aging process).

- Lowers high blood pressure in Hypertension sufferers.

- Has been scientifically proven to treat some cases of depression.

- Can improve the mental function of many old age pensioners.

- Can help in the treatment of Multiple Sclerosis.

- Has been proven to improve the behavior of Schizophrenics.

- Can relieve some cases of Premenstrual Syndrome (PMS) in females.

- And more...!

Unfortunately, our current diets do not come close to meeting our daily EFA (essential fatty acids) requirements. The richest sources of EFAs such as flax seeds, cold-water fish, and soy and canola oils are rarely found in our regular meals. In addition, more typical foods like red meats and egg yolks can actually encourage the body's production of bad prostaglandins. Flax Seed oil can help restore the body's natural balance of good and bad prostaglandins.

How much do I take a day?

The recommended daily dose for most people is at least 1,000 mg taken one to three times daily. Even better is adding flax seeds into your diet in breads, muffins or on salads. Scientific studies have used up to 30 grams of flax seeds a day safely and without side effects.

What do I look for when buying Flax Seed Oil?

It's important to buy high-quality flax seed oil as it is prone to rancidity. Light and oxygen will slowly breakdown the essential fatty acids. Look for flax seed oil capsules (dark coated soft gels) or oil that is bottled in amber-brown bottles, as these are more resistant to the light and oxygen. Make sure you refrigerate your flax seed oil to help extend its shelf life.

Flax seed oil takes a bit of time to be absorbed into the body before the full beneficial effects begin, ranging anywhere from a few days to as many as six weeks, depending on your overall well-being.

Add Flax Seed to your diet and watch what it will do for you! If you're unsure about trying Flax Seed, contact your physician and ask for more information.


----------



## blic (Feb 22, 2005)

Nice thread, great job on it.


----------



## tee (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks, but I didnt write it. I just had it in my files and thought it may be good reading.


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 22, 2005)

I use it off and on. I definately notice a difference in my joints while on it. I get lazy about being so regimented sometimes and quit.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Feb 22, 2005)

I should start getting on flax.....right now im cheap and lazy and just use canola oil


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 22, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> I should start getting on flax.....right now im cheap and lazy and just use canola oil


Check this site out. You may want to reconsider that canola oil.
http://www.shirleys-wellness-cafe.com/canola.htm
http://www.karinya.com/canola.htm


----------



## tee (Feb 22, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> Check this site out. You may want to reconsider that canola oil.
> http://www.shirleys-wellness-cafe.com/canola.htm
> http://www.karinya.com/canola.htm



Great info DR.


----------



## Nomad (Feb 22, 2005)

Great Post!

I've been using flax seed oil/seeds for a while & it has helped my ratio (ldl/hdl)
considerably, I have recently switched to using more of the seeds.  Just make sure they are milled (ground up)  In addition to the flax I take a ton of fish oils (up to 6g of epa/dha) big proponent for both re; body comp & overall health-


----------



## wolfyEVH (Feb 22, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> Check this site out. You may want to reconsider that canola oil.
> http://www.shirleys-wellness-cafe.com/canola.htm
> http://www.karinya.com/canola.htm




lots of good info, but most i think is bs.....most of the studies done are from non-refined rape seed oil, not the canola you typically buy in the stores.  If it wasnt meant for human consumption, then why is it still on the shelves??


----------



## tee (Feb 23, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> lots of good info, but most i think is bs.....most of the studies done are from non-refined rape seed oil, not the canola you typically buy in the stores.  If it wasnt meant for human consumption, then why is it still on the shelves??



Why are pickled pig's feet on the shelves? Because some fool will eat the shit! j/k


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Feb 23, 2005)

is it true that flax oil pills have 30-40g of protien in a 1000mg pill?


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 23, 2005)

Jaysonl1424 said:
			
		

> is it true that flax oil pills have 30-40g of protien in a 1000mg pill?


Sorry bro. Not even a little true.


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Feb 23, 2005)

Really Doc thats werid take alook at this site www.UniversalKits.com Then scroll down to the Flax oil seeds it says it.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Feb 23, 2005)

Jaysonl1424 said:
			
		

> Really Doc thats werid take alook at this site www.UniversalKits.com Then scroll down to the Flax oil seeds it says it.




yeah, "for every 100 grams"   1 1000mg pill is equal to only 1 gram bro


----------



## imdaman1 (Feb 23, 2005)

I just bought $100 worth of flax seed oil last week.  Guys - it is really great stuff.  "Health from the Sun" brand has 130 calories per teaspoon!  You can get it cheap at www.dynamicfitness.com.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Feb 23, 2005)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> I just bought $100 worth of flax seed oil last week.  Guys - it is really great stuff.  "Health from the Sun" brand has 130 calories per teaspoon!  You can get it cheap at www.dynamicfitness.com.




100 bucks worth!?!?!?!


----------



## imdaman1 (Feb 23, 2005)

10 bottles @ $9.50 each.   
This is how much I will be needing for my bulking phase.


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 23, 2005)

Jaysonl1424 said:
			
		

> Really Doc thats werid take alook at this site www.UniversalKits.com Then scroll down to the Flax oil seeds it says it.



It's a marketing gimick. Let me demonstrate how it works. Here is the quote.
"For every 100 grams of flax seeds, you get about 25-30 grams of protein."
Each tablet gives you 1000mg of _flax seed oil_. It isn't possible to get 100g of actual flax seeds in a cap.
Next flax seed a vegetable protein. That means incomplete amino acid profile as the only protein sources with complete amino acid profiles are meats and dairy products. Unless you know which amino acids are missing and make them up, that equals no protein at all.


----------

